# New CRC 1/12 Body



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

Here's some pics of the new Courage C60 Evo3 from Team CRC -


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

#2


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

last one


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Johnny,
Looks great. Always nice to see a new body of a car that actually raced. Has it been sent in for ROAR Approval yet?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool-I am loving these new open top bodies. Adds realism to the sport. Did anyone see Josh's body that ROn Atomic ran at the Snowbirds? Real wing and all!!


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

It's being inspected for ROAR approval as we speak. Already approved for EFRA & IFMAR.

John


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

Good grief, I almost forgot...

Special Thanks to *R/C Lidz* for the paint!!!!!


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

Here is the press release put out today - 


CRC Press Release - 9/15/04

CRC is proud to announce the release of our new 1/12th Courage C60 Evo 3 LMP body (p/n 4160). This marks CRC's first entry into the world of lexan body molding. The body is the result of the CRC boys' love for Formula 1 and LeMans style race cars, and the fact that there is just not enough open cockpit style bodies available for 12th scale. The product was enhanced with extensive testing and design work from our European race team. 

The open cockpit design of the C60 Evo3 is perfect for 12th scale as it keeps the CG down and creates less wind resistance than closed or "bubble" type cockpits. The aggressive styling of the front end helps the car to steer very well, while the rear deck and side dam area are shaped just right to keep it planted on the track. Also, the C60 Evo is molded out of lightweight .020 lexan to keep the weight down, with clear film on the out side to simplify paint cleanup. IFMAR and EFRA legal, soon to be on ROAR's list as well.

We are very pleased with the performance of the body so far, and we are proud to have this be the body that introduces us to the racers as the hobby's newest body maker. We hope you'll give it a try and let us know what you think. For questions, comments, feedback, etc., please visit the Team CRC forum at www.teamcrc.com


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

Hey All, 
Just got word from ROAR that the body has been approved. You can see it on their approved body page here - http://www.roarracing.com/products/sbody.htm 


john


----------

